# Emberlit stove impressed me.



## BuckMKII (Jan 9, 2015)

I got to try out my Emberlit stove this morning for the first time. I loaded it up with cherry bark shavings and a few small pieces of fat lighter. I had small pieces of split cherry and oak to keep it fueled. 

The outside temperature at the time of the test was 34°F and I used 16 ounces of cold water from the outside faucet poured into a stainless steel bowl. 

From when the fire was lit to the time the water came to a boil was just over 9 minutes. The fat lighter definitely helped to get this fire rolling hot quickly. 

That is just as quick as my home made alcohol stove but this stove folds flat and it uses free wood.

The only downside to this over an alcohol stove is that it leaves black soot all over the cookware and you have to keep pushing the wood into the stove as its burned. Bottom line this is going to replace my alcohol stove for my BOB and camping. 

After the water came to a boil I pulled the wood out of the fuel port and stubbed it out on the dirt. Approximately 5 minutes later it was cool enough to dump the remaining ashes out with a bare hand. 





I give this 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have one of those too.  I've never actually cooked with it, but tried it out behind the house.  I got mine only for emergency/survival.  And because it folds up to store and be carried easily.  I was impressed with how well it worked, but I agree that it sure does get dirty.

It's for when I have no other fuel but loose twigs, etc. that I find.  When the white gas for my MSR backpacking stove, the butane for my other backpacking stove, and the propane for my campground stove have run out.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 13, 2015)

Wipe the outside of the pot with a thin coat of dish soap before the fire. No soot!


----------



## BuckMKII (Jan 14, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> Wipe the outside of the pot with a thin coat of dish soap before the fire. No soot!



Thanks for that info!


----------

